# why are people so nasty here?



## Chupacabra (Nov 17, 2007)

I came here to meet fellow writers, not to be insulted. 
Look at this thread and tell me how you would respond: 
http://www.writingforums.com/lounge/89374-what-3.html#post1019454


----------



## Mallignamius (Nov 17, 2007)

You are so bringing this on yourself.

And that's an interesting sig. Hmm?


----------



## Chupacabra (Nov 17, 2007)

anyone know the reasons this forum is so hostile?


----------



## Baron (Nov 17, 2007)

The debate forum and the lounge are not necessarily the best places to get the best view of WF. Look at some of the writing forums, post a few honest reviews and then introduce your own work. Most of the debate posts and the lounge posts are really to be taken with a pinch of salt. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Chupacabra (Nov 17, 2007)

so basically, avoid those two forums.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the way to win friends and influence people is not at all to accuse them of molesting the neighbor's dog.

Just a guess.


----------



## Chupacabra (Nov 17, 2007)

Foxee said:


> I think the way to win friends and influence people is not at all to accuse them of molesting the neighbor's dog.
> 
> Just a guess.


it was meant as a joke and besides, I don't expect to make friends with those who cant take a joke.

I am more selective than the average person.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Nov 17, 2007)

I think this falls under "don't dish it out if you can't take it."

Mr. Chupacabra, you've insulted at least four people, yet I don't think anyone yet has called you any names.  Just relax.

Oh wait, I called you retarded once.  That's my bad.  You're clearly not retarded.


----------



## Chupacabra (Nov 17, 2007)

I've decided to leave here. Its clear that no one wants to have decent conversations about writing and life.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 17, 2007)

Work on your jokes. They need help.


----------



## Chupacabra (Nov 17, 2007)

my uncle died last night and you continue to attack me. WTF?
Thats beyond heartless.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Nov 17, 2007)

> To my enemies: you should fear me, especially when you go to sleep.



Am I your enemy?  I need to know, because I feel like taking a nap.


----------



## Mallignamius (Nov 17, 2007)

Uh oh. I've seen this before. A dissatisfied member takes off or is banned or what have it, and comes back as someone else. Then they bark up a storm with similar complaints each time under each new username, trying to validate their whinings. It's their way of suggesting to the forum that more than one person has the same view and thus must have some credibility. Typical behavior of the lost, immature individual attempting to exert an influence to compensate for their own shortcomings.

Sad.


----------



## Chupacabra (Nov 17, 2007)

ClancyBoy said:


> Am I your enemy?  I need to know, because I feel like taking a nap.


it depends, do you think losing someone is funny?


----------



## Chupacabra (Nov 17, 2007)

Mallignamius said:


> Uh oh. I've seen this before. A dissatisfied member takes off or is banned or what have it, and comes back as someone else. Then they bark up a storm with similar complaints each time under each new username, trying to validate their whinings. It's their way of suggesting to the forum that more than one person has the same view and thus must have some credibility. Typical behavior of the lost, immature individual attempting to exert an influence to compensate for their own shortcomings.
> 
> Sad.


the only immature one with major short comings is you. 
You've made it clear you are not a person who anyone can be friends with.

You are on permanent ignore. Things could've been different if you weren't such as punk.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry about your uncle Chup.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Nov 17, 2007)

Mall, you could have been good friends with Chup.  I hope this will be a lesson to you.


----------



## Mallignamius (Nov 17, 2007)

Damnit. I'm such a screw up. I'm putting myself on ignore.


----------



## Sniper McGee (Nov 17, 2007)

Dude, your over-reacting alot.  Stop doing it or leave.  

And dont bitch about how your going to leave.  Its just stupid, and we realy don't care if you do.

Sorry that you lost someone, my grandmom just died, and you dont see me bitching about it to everyone.

-Bryce out


----------



## ClancyBoy (Nov 17, 2007)

> I'm putting myself on ignore.



So am I.


----------



## JHB (Nov 17, 2007)

Sniper McGee said:


> Dude, your over-reacting alot. Stop doing it or leave.
> 
> And dont bitch about how your going to leave. Its just stupid, and we realy don't care if you do.
> 
> ...


 
*Stands up and claps*


----------



## Mallignamius (Nov 17, 2007)

Chupacabra said:


> the only immature one with major short comings is you.
> You've made it clear you are not a person who anyone can be friends with.
> 
> You are on permanent ignore. Things could've been different if you weren't such as punk.



This is interesting. You are doing the exact same thing "Thoth" did. You indicated in your signature that I was on your ignore list, and continued to quote me thereafter. It was maybe twenty minutes ago that you changed your signature around again, just as Thoth did.

_Will the real Slim Shady please stand up?_


----------



## Rumrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

> Originally posted by *ClancyBoy*:
> Mr. Chupacabra, you've insulted at least four people, yet I don't think anyone yet has called you any names. Just relax.


Actually, I called him a "moron" and an "insufferable little twat."  I do, however, stand by that assessment.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 17, 2007)

okay, enough.


----------

